# I did the impossible in these crazy times - new CX4!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have been looking for a CX4 for about 2 months now. I have looked online EVERY day, for that 2 month period. What's crazy is that I had one until 2016, when I sold it because I preferred my PS90 carbine.

But, I've been suffering from neck issues for 2.5 years, and I sold off my PS90 and SCAR 16. However, I am finally doing better now. And, I wanted at least 1 rifle....

There seemed to be a batch of CX4's imported in early 2020, but they were gone by the time I decided I wanted one... But, I kept looking daily, but NOBODY seemed to have a new one in stock anywhere in the USA that I could fine. I checked everywhere.... 1 new old-stock one sold on Gunbroker for $1525 two weeks ago, if you can believe that!

Bud's finally has "less than 5 in stock" on Monday when I did my daily check. I scooped one up ASAP. By the afternoon, they were gone... They did cost a little more than they should... But it may be another year before Beretta imports another batch, even if we were not in the middle of this covid nonsense... So, I got it...










I really wanted the one that takes Beretta 92 mags. But, all they had was the PX4 magazine version. However, I have already ordered the 2 conversion pieces that are necessary to do the switch.

After I get the gun converted for 92 mags, I plan to sell the 2, new PX4 mags on the forum, along with the PX4 conversion pieces and the factory Beretta sling...

The version I ordered came with the front rail parts, 2 stock spacers and a factory sling. I installed all the rails today, and used blue locktite on the screws. I also got my optic in this morning as well - a Mepro 21 reflex sight. Over the years, this will be my 7th one of these.

I already laser bore sighted it... I am just waiting for the magazine conversion parts, and then I'll have to get around to trying it out, and fine tuning the optic at 25 yards.

I had an extra TRL1, so I slapped it onto of the side rails.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Nice find. I’ve thought about getting one since I have 92 and Storm pistols. But I’ve been leaning harder toward a CZ Scorpion or Stribog.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Nice find. I've thought about getting one since I have 92 and Storm pistols. But I've been leaning harder toward a CZ Scorpion or Stribog.


I looked at the Scorpion. I was gonna buy it. But, prices are high right now. And, the CX4 is like 1 pound lighter. Plus, its a lot shorter. The Scorpion carbine with the stock unfolded is a damn long gun....

I do not shoot rifles too often. For me, the size is perfect. And, I have like over 25 Beretta 92 mags. This way I did not have to buy new mags...


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Damn, nice Shipwreck! I have not seen any of those Beretta's in any stores for about two years now.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

berettatoter said:


> Damn, nice Shipwreck! I have not seen any of those Beretta's in any stores for about two years now.


Thanks...

They brought a small batch in very early in the year. First in over a years time. Yes. Then with this gun rush, it is almost impossible to get one of these right now. Like I said above - I have been checking everyone online - everyday, for 2 months....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Changed things up a bit with a different optic and no front grip...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Shipwreck said:


> Changed things up a bit with a different optic and no front grip...


I like it,,
MY PERSONAL ACCURACY IS BETTER WITH A RELAXED OUTER ARM.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, on 5.56 rifles, I like the forward grip. And, this is actually my 3rd CX4. I had a forward grip on my last one. This time, I am trying something different....


----------



## TTT (May 3, 2020)

I've been thinking about getting a PX4 Storm for about six months but like you pointed out, they've been hard or expensive to find. I suggested to Underwood that they make a 9mm Parabellum Xtreme Defender cartridge with a 9mm .357 SIG bullet to ensure the penetration meets FBI specifications (both are 9mm/.355" bullets). When you shoot a 9mm out of a 16" barrel you essentially have a .357 SIG bullet leaving the barrel because of the extra velocity, so it would be more effective with a .357 SIG bullet to ensure adequate penetration. It wouldn't stop me from buying a PX4 Storm not having that, but it really should be addressed in my opinion.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, on 5.56 rifles, I like the forward grip. And, this is actually my 3rd CX4. I had a forward grip on my last one. This time, I am trying something different....


When it gets hot to handle, the forward grip is great relief.
If it's a show dressing, hey, it'll work.


----------

